# Looking for Phifer Pet Screen



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, I went to home depot in the window screen section, and found a great one, it is the phifer Pet Screen (not shown on the website), but it was a large piece and it is 40$, which i cant dish out. Wandering if any fellow members would have this and can sell me a piece of roughly 20" x 20". I would be using this nice screen on top of a white canvas which i am making a moss wall with, and this will hide the white, and make my wall beautifull while waiting for the moss to grow. I have seen other screens, but honestly, they are not very visible. I actually do have small pieces of this which came with some products i purchased for making a riparium, and didnt know at the time what the nice mesh screen was, and really like it, but it is too much at the size it comes at HomeDepot, and i donot know where else they may have it in smaller pieces where it would be less than 15$.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I think Lowes has Pet defense, which i think should be similar (but havent seen it myself). Its 25$ for 36 x84. Wandering if anyone has maybe a piece of this, as i only need a 20 x 20?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Are you sure this isn't suitible? http://www.homedepot.ca/product/hardware-mesh-36-inches-x-15-feet-black/953125 It looked perfect for the job to me.

It looks exactly like pet screen, both are vinyl covered, the description matches that of petscreen.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Will, thanks, I didnt see that in the store actually, may recheck it out with the product number, wanted something where the black screen is obviously visible (not too thin), unlike many other screens which are for mustitos and are not. 

For the screen shown, I only needed something like 20" x 20". Do you have a smaller piece you can sell to me Will of this screen?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

zfarsh said:


> Hey Will, thanks, I didnt see that in the store actually, may recheck it out with the product number, wanted something where the black screen is obviously visible (not too thin), unlike many other screens which are for mustitos and are not.
> 
> For the screen shown, I only needed something like 20" x 20". Do you have a smaller piece you can sell to me Will of this screen?


The link I provided in the post above is from your post in your other thread: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=211343&postcount=18

I don't have any of it. I just have the plain old Fiberglass window mesh.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

haha, i stroke the deal of the century. Went to Home Depot today, found a phifer screen that was partially cut, no id, nothing, a bit warped and dirty. I told the worker of these facts, and he gave it to me for 5 $ !!! The new one was 44$. I think he either confused it with another one, or he did it on purpose to give me a super deal. That was quiete a deal in any case, made my day.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats awesome. Sweet score man.


----------

